
Every Website in 2019 - nailer
https://www.outpan.com/app/4a00af17ee/every-website-in-2019
======
fourseventy
The scourge of exit intent popups continues to grow. I'm wondering when pop-up
blockers will come out to combat these... Seems we already went through this
in the early 2000s with alert box pop-ups.

~~~
iwalton3
A large number of these can be blocked by enabling the annoyance-blocking
lists in uBlock Origin.

------
musicale
Missing: irritating auto-playing video that cannot be stopped and follows you
as you scroll; confirm-shaming; dire warning that this is your "last free
article"; annoying slide-overs obscuring as much of the page as possible;
worthless outbrain clickbait; infinite scrolling loop of the same garbage
repeated; "sponsored" content; 10 different social media buttons/trackers;
google analytics; anti-privacy policy; our terms of use have changed: read
them before proceeding; only works in Chrome.

~~~
beatgammit
Also the chat pop-up with a fake message, "Let me know how I can help!" Do
people actually interact with those?

------
grouseway
Missing: Would you like to fill out our survey - granted this mostly happens
for big companies rather than all websites.

Would you like to install Chrome/our mobile app? We don't remember the answer
the last 100 times we asked you this.

~~~
shaftway
Also it needs to hijack the back stack, so when you try to back out it asks if
you really really ___really_ __want to leave.

~~~
yellowapple
Or better yet, duplicate itself in the browser history so that when you click
back you just go back to the same page, no matter how many times you click
(prompting you to right-click on the back button and manually select some page
before it).

------
mgleason_3
Ima little slow but...Ahhh, now I get it. Hahaha

~~~
topspin
I went looking for site the somehow analyzed "every website," thinking this
implausibility would be interesting. Took me a second to get it as well.

~~~
ryanthedev
The pure rage this website brought me. I blame that for my loss of logic.

All I could think to myself was "not another one"

------
salvagedcircuit
Wait. They missed all the load-as-you-scroll and infinite-scroll website
themes. All the rage these days!

------
rambojazz
> Your request did not contain a Referrer header.

Yep! 2019!

